# resort reviews



## spiceycat (Mar 13, 2009)

when tried to put them in alphetic order (resorts) - they only go backwards - when I click it on again - not sure what is going on but it gets worst.

secondly on the review - the last reviews - some of those dates are way off?

like ss - it say 88 days - but when you look at it August, 2008 - seems a lot further than 88 days???
http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReviews.aspx?Tab=R&ResortGUID=02d9a58e-4776-464d-a471-56acfeb45910

thanks for any help!@


----------



## Keitht (Mar 14, 2009)

There seems to be a problem on both the Florida sections.  I suspect that there is a space, or some other special character, at the beginning of the Polynesian Isles and Wyndham Sea Gardens names that is confusing the sorting mechanism.  Other than that they do seem to sort OK, either A-Z or Z-A.
I see what you mean about the 'Last Reviewed' date.  If any change has been made to the resort entry e.g. new photos added or a review edited, the timestamp on the database will change so that date won't be reliable.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2009)

ill look into these items.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2009)

Keitht said:


> There seems to be a problem on both the Florida sections.  I suspect that there is a space, or some other special character, at the beginning of the Polynesian Isles and Wyndham Sea Gardens names that is confusing the sorting mechanism.  Other than that they do seem to sort OK, either A-Z or Z-A.
> I see what you mean about the 'Last Reviewed' date.  If any change has been made to the resort entry e.g. new photos added or a review edited, the timestamp on the database will change so that date won't be reliable.



there was a space inserted in those review names, this has been corrected!


----------

